# Woburn 2013. Final Details



## full_throttle (Jan 22, 2013)

Gentlemen. 

Following on from the locked thread I have managed to secure a small discount on the original deal. Now costing Â£125 per person, each player will receive a complimentary stroke saver for each course they play.

To save any messing about on the day I propose the saving is put into a prize fund. 

So can you please send me at your earliest convienence Â£100. I will then bring the prize money to Woburn on the day. I too would like to enjoy the day so this would save me from chasing people before/after I play

The full list of players are as follows.

*Wednesday*

full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur, 
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, Fundy, philthefragger, hooper
wherditgo, imurg, mashleyR7 plus guest
rdiblasi plus 3 guests



*Thursday*

full_throttle, pbrown7582, PaddyC, Elbandito
rickg, captainron, lollfred and guest
bigfoot, swingalot, rob2, fish
wookie, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
sybez, scienceboy, socky, valentino
Hobbit, sev112, Pieman, JCW

obvously I will pair forumers with their guests, so for everyone else is there anyone you dont wish to play with. and please don't all say me.

Format will be stableford with 'Nearest The Pin' on both morning and afternoon courses and prizes for 1st,2nd and 3rd. And after careful consideration a special prize will be awarded each evening


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 22, 2013)

I also require your full name and Handicap and home club so I can complete the relevant forms.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 22, 2013)

Payment details are

by post to

Robert Nutt
76 Lord Lytton Avenue
Coventry
CV2 5JU

or

by bank transfer, details on request


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 22, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I also require your full name and Handicap and home club so I can complete the relevant forms.
		
Click to expand...

First - many thanks for all the work you have already put into organising this.

Details
El Bandito
Stuart Lennon
Tidworth Garrison Golf Club
Current Handicap 19.6


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2013)

Cheers Robert

Philip Murgatroyd
Aylesbury Park GC
18.9

Chq in the Post


----------



## sev112 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well done Rob

Steve Everton
Hennerton g c
9.5

Cheque in post as soon as I can find one


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2013)

Will send cheque after Fridays pay day Rob.

Martin Clarke
Easter Moffat GC
HC - 15.1


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Cheque is in the post

Mark Johnson
Wharton Park GC
H'cap - 12


----------



## Warbur (Jan 25, 2013)

Thankyou for arranging all of this.

Graham Jeffery
Kingsthorpe GC

HC - 15

I'll send the cheque in tonight's post.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 25, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle* and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, Fundy, philthefragger, hooper
wherditgo, imurg, mashleyR7 plus guest
rdiblasi plus 3 guests



Thursday

*full_throttle*, pbrown7582, PaddyC, *Elbandito*
rickg, captainron, lollfred and guest
bigfoot, swingalot, rob2, fish
wookie, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
sybez, scienceboy, socky, valentino
Hobbit, sev112, Pieman, JCW


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.

to save clogging up this thread I'll update every other day if required


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2013)

Rob

Could you pm me bank details again plse and will send money over.

Steve Montague
Aylesbury Vale GC
HC - 7


----------



## Lollfred (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Rob, can remind me of your bank details please sir. 

Lawrence Willmington 
Felixstowe Ferry Golf Club 
H/C - 19 

Richard Harper 
Ipswich Golf Club (Purdis Heath) 
H/C - 11 

Cheers 
Lollfred


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2013)

In't post.

Brian Willerton
Cleveland GC
H'cap: 6.2


----------



## Captainron (Jan 27, 2013)

Cameron Roy
Oulton hall
8

Pm me your bank details please and I will wire the cash over


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 28, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest* arnoldarmchewer, warbur,
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, Fundy, *philthefragger*, hooper
wherditgo, imurg, mashleyR7 plus guest
rdiblasi plus 3 guests



Thursday

*full_throttle*, pbrown7582, PaddyC, *Elbandito*
rickg, captainron, lollfred and guest
*bigfoot*, swingalot, rob2, fish
wookie, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
sybez, scienceboy, socky, valentino
Hobbit, sev112, Pieman, JCW


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.

to save clogging up this thread I'll update every other day if required[/QUOTE]


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 28, 2013)

I will PM you so I can transfer the cash.

Details:

Thomas Wardley
New Malton Golf Club
Handicap 12


----------



## chrisd (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheque in post tomorrow morning

Chris Dorsett

Ashford (Kent) Golf Club

11.5 handicap

Thanks for all your effort sorting this Robert


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 29, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest* arnoldarmchewer, *warbur,*
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, *Fundy*, *philthefragger*, hooper
wherditgo, imurg, mashleyR7 plus guest
rdiblasi plus 3 guests



Thursday

*full_throttle*, pbrown7582, PaddyC, *Elbandito*
rickg, captainron, lollfred and guest
*bigfoot*, swingalot, rob2, fish
wookie, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
sybez, scienceboy, socky, valentino
*Hobbit,* sev112, Pieman, JCW


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.

to save clogging up this thread I'll update every other day if required[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 29, 2013)

Rob

Steve Ashford
Welwyn Garden City GC
10.7

Please PM bank details and I will tt money straight away.

Thanks for your hard work on this.


----------



## wookie (Jan 29, 2013)

Can I have your bank details as well please Rob

Simon Bailey
The Army GC
20.3

Cheers


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 30, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,*
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, *Fundy*, *philthefragger*, hooper
wherditgo, imurg, mashleyR7 plus guest
rdiblasi plus 3 guests



Thursday

*full_throttle*, pbrown7582, PaddyC, *Elbandito*
rickg, captainron, lollfred and guest
*bigfoot*, swingalot, rob2, fish
wookie, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
sybez, *scienceboy*, socky, *valentino*
*Hobbit,* sev112, Pieman, JCW


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 31, 2013)

Monies paid today.
Look forward to my first forum meet!


----------



## Sybez (Jan 31, 2013)

Paid and PM's details

Thanks


----------



## rickg (Jan 31, 2013)

bank details please mate...


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 1, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,*
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, *Fundy*, *philthefragger*, hooper
wherditgo, imurg, mashleyR7 plus guest
rdiblasi plus 3 guests



Thursday

*full_throttle*, pbrown7582, PaddyC, *Elbandito*
rickg, captainron, lollfred and guest
*bigfoot, swingalot*, rob2, fish
*wookie*, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
*sybez, scienceboy*, socky, *valentino*
*Hobbit,* sev112, Pieman, JCW


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 3, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,*
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
*chrisd, Fundy*, *philthefragger*, hooper
wherditgo, imurg, mashleyR7 plus guest
rdiblasi plus 3 guests



Thursday

*full_throttle*, pbrown7582, PaddyC, *Elbandito*
rickg, captainron, *lollfred and guest*
*bigfoot, swingalot*, rob2, fish
*wookie*, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
*sybez, scienceboy*, socky, *valentino*
*Hobbit,* sev112, Pieman, JCW


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, i am still in for this, will sort payment this week. my guest will do as well. 

Cn someone remind me of the dates please? 

Ash.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, i am still in for this, will sort payment this week. my guest will do as well. 

Cn someone remind me of the dates please? 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

The Wed is 27th March


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 3, 2013)

Right, my guest can no longer make this. I do have a possible replacement but he's our assistant pro, is this ok? Plus can I be reminded which courses we're playing and does it include lunch? cheers, Ash.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 3, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Right, my guest can no longer make this. I do have a possible replacement but he's our assistant pro, is this ok? Plus can I be reminded which courses we're playing and does it include lunch? cheers, Ash.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see any problems with you changing your guest. The day starts at 7am with coffe and bacon roll, 18 holes on the marquess course first tee time 08.09, A two course carvery lunch is then followed by 18 holes on the Dukes course. There will be a presentation after in the bar.



Please confirm both names, handicaps and course .


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone still looking to go on this as I'm dropping out, if so PM me and I'll do a deal on my deposit that has already been paid


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2013)

I have to drop out too , still to pay homer so not sure if he has got his deposit back ?


----------



## LIG (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe!!!!

Checking! 

Wait a bit will ya!


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 6, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,*
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
*chrisd, Fundy*, *philthefragger, hooper*
wherditgo, mashleyR7 plus guest
rdiblasi plus 3 guests



Thursday

*full_throttle, pbrown7582*, PaddyC, *Elbandito*
rickg, captainron, *lollfred and guest*
*bigfoot, swingalot*, rob2, 
*wookie*, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
*sybez, scienceboy*, socky, *valentino*
*Hobbit,* sev112, Pieman, 


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 6, 2013)

My guest has had to pull out too, sorry! My other replacement is our clubs assistant pro and he was going to come but it clashes with a pro am so he cant come. I'm also struggling with the money as i'm in the middle of moving house and having a baby, I may need another week or so to sort out the Â£. 

Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2013)

JCW said:



			I have to drop out too , still to pay homer so not sure if he has got his deposit back ?
		
Click to expand...

I have to say I think this is bad form, 4 weeks ago you said you'd go and would pay Homer the deposit money.

Your decision at the end of the day but you should have paid your deposit to Homer when you said you would.


----------



## Sybez (Feb 6, 2013)

I might be able to bring a guest to keep the numbers up? Pencil a spot for him and I'll update asap!


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 6, 2013)

At the time of posting I have 1 possibly 2 spaces for Wednesday, and 2 places for Thursday.


Any interested parties need to inform me ASAP, and make full payment with in 7 days please.

All information can be found by searching on this Forum, any further information required then please ask.


----------



## LIG (Feb 6, 2013)

Interested but...

...I'm in a handicap-less position, having just rejoined a club last month. Need to submit 3 cards. 
Would hate to be shown the door when I get there so will need to get confirmation from Woburn before committing to come.
I will call them tomorrow if that's okay with you Rob???

If it works out then I'd like to take up the Wednesday slot please!
:whoo:


----------



## JCW (Feb 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I have to say I think this is bad form, 4 weeks ago you said you'd go and would pay Homer the deposit money.

Your decision at the end of the day but you should have paid your deposit to Homer when you said you would.
		
Click to expand...


I will still go , and if i dont homer wont be out of pocket , still time for someone to come forward , i am not sure i will be in the UK thats all , i have given homer my word , nothing to do with u as its not your deposit in question


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I have to say I think this is bad form, 4 weeks ago you said you'd go and would pay Homer the deposit money.

Your decision at the end of the day but you should have paid your deposit to Homer when you said you would.
		
Click to expand...

No surprise there Big Val.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 6, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			No surprise there Big Val.[/QUO

Deary dear ... Your right there, it was predicted.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2013)

JCW said:



			I will still go , and if i dont homer wont be out of pocket , still time for someone to come forward , i am not sure i will be in the UK thats all , i have given homer my word , nothing to do with u as its not your deposit in question
		
Click to expand...

I know it's nothing to do with me, it's an observation and my opinion all the same.


----------



## JCW (Feb 6, 2013)

Why you not on hdido HH


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 7, 2013)

No need for all this bickering, I have sorted out what needs sorting, JCW is now off this list and his space has been made open. If JCW decides to attend then all I require is the full payment, as mentioned in PM's


----------



## LIG (Feb 8, 2013)

A place on the Wednesday please, mah gud man! 
:cheers:

Fish & Full Throttle - PMs sent.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 8, 2013)

LIG, PM sent, welcome aboard. 

If you are unsure about anything regarding the day please ask.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 10, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, Fundy, philthefragger, hooper*
wherditgo, mashleyR7, *LIG*
rdiblasi plus 3 guests



Thursday

*full_throttle, pbrown7582*, PaddyC, *Elbandito*
rickg, captainron, *lollfred and guest*
*bigfoot, swingalot*, rob2, 
*wookie*, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
*sybez, scienceboy*, socky, *valentino*
*Hobbit,* sev112, Pieman, 


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.


----------



## Fozzie (Feb 10, 2013)

Will send my cheque tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it, played Celtic Manor last week & those courses chewed me up & spat me out. Far too punishing for the average golfer.

Steve Foster
Club : Manor of Groves GC
H'Cap : 19.3


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 10, 2013)

Fozzie said:



			Will send my cheque tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it, played Celtic Manor last week & those courses chewed me up & spat me out. Far too punishing for the average golfer.

Steve Foster
Club : Manor of Groves GC
H'Cap : 19.3
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, played there in November. Really tough. Pretty though!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 10, 2013)

The dukes did that to me, I wont mention my score as it was so poor, dont think woburn is a pushover


----------



## sev112 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ron
Finally got replacement chequebook
In post tomorrow
Steve


----------



## Captainron (Feb 10, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, Fundy, philthefragger, hooper*
wherditgo, mashleyR7, *LIG*
rdiblasi plus 3 guests



Thursday

*full_throttle, pbrown7582*, PaddyC, *Elbandito*
rickg, captainron, *lollfred and guest*
*bigfoot, swingalot*, rob2, 
*wookie*, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
*sybez, scienceboy*, socky, *valentino*
*Hobbit,* sev112, Pieman, 


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.
		
Click to expand...

Erm.. Bold not work on my name?


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 10, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, Fundy, philthefragger, hooper*
wherditgo, mashleyR7, *LIG*
rdiblasi plus 3 guests



Thursday

*full_throttle, pbrown7582*, PaddyC, *Elbandito*
rickg, *captainron, lollfred and guest*
*bigfoot, swingalot*, rob2, 
*wookie*, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
*sybez, scienceboy*, socky, *valentino*
*Hobbit,* sev112, *Pieman,*


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.


----------



## rob2 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, not been around much lately.

Rob Webb
North Weald Golf Club
12 HC

Paying remaining sum immediately.

Rob


----------



## JCW (Feb 12, 2013)

Question , i see my name is not on here for thursday which is not a problem , but i did say i take on homer`s deposit as he dropped out , has he got his deposit back as i dont want him to be out of pocket because of me , can i know where it stands at the moment , thanks


----------



## rdiblasi75 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, too many nappies to change and bottles to steralise.  Money been transferred.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 13, 2013)

JCW said:



			Question , i see my name is not on here for thursday which is not a problem , but i did say i take on homer`s deposit as he dropped out , has he got his deposit back as i dont want him to be out of pocket because of me , can i know where it stands at the moment , thanks
		
Click to expand...

PM sent (again)


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 13, 2013)

Balance transferred today.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 14, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, Fundy, philthefragger, hooper
wherditgo*, mashleyR7, *LIG
rdiblasi plus 3 guests*



Thursday

*full_throttle, pbrown7582*, PaddyC, *Elbandito*
rickg, *captainron, lollfred and guest
bigfoot, swingalot, rob2,
wookie*, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
*sybez, scienceboy, socky, valentino
Hobbit,* sev112, *Pieman,*


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 14, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, Fundy, philthefragger, hooper
wherditgo*, mashleyR7, *LIG
rdiblasi plus 3 guests*



Thursday

*full_throttle, pbrown7582*, PaddyC, *Elbandito*
rickg, *captainron, lollfred and guest
bigfoot, swingalot, rob2,
wookie*, mkdave, myoung19,* fozzie
sybez, scienceboy, socky, valentino
Hobbit, sev112, Pieman,*


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rickg (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Rob,
You should have received my payment...I transferred it last night.


----------



## paddyc (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Rob

I have sent you PM re payment and details can you confirm you have got the message as cannot see in my sent items.

Cheers

Paddy


----------



## MKDave (Feb 18, 2013)

Morning all, sorry been off here for a while, promotion at work been so busy then broke my collarbone Christmas Eve. I'm seeing fracture clinic again today so will just check the likelihood I can play in this but unless he categorically states no chance then I'll look to pay ASAP. Will pester my old man myoung19 too.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 21, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, Fundy, philthefragger, hooper
wherditgo*, mashleyR7, *LIG
rdiblasi plus 3 guests*



Thursday

*full_throttle, pbrown7582, PaddyC, Elbandito
rickg, captainron, lollfred and guest
bigfoot, swingalot, rob2,
wookie, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
sybez, scienceboy, socky, valentino
Hobbit, sev112, Pieman,*


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 21, 2013)

.....


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 23, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, Fundy, philthefragger, hooper
wherditgo*, mashleyR7, *LIG, Wildrover
rdiblasi plus 3 guests*



Thursday

*full_throttle, pbrown7582, PaddyC, Elbandito
rickg, captainron, lollfred and guest
bigfoot, swingalot, rob2,
wookie, mkdave, myoung19, fozzie
sybez, scienceboy, socky, valentino
Hobbit, sev112, Pieman and guest*


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.


Subject to payment this is now fully subscribed. 

I will post the groupings 2 weeks before and any information I think will be needed for the day

Any questions please ask


----------



## MKDave (Feb 24, 2013)

Top Lad! Thanks again for organizing this, cannot wait


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 24, 2013)

you have a space... theres a 3 ball on Thursday


----------



## wookie (Feb 24, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			you have a space... theres a 3 ball on Thursday 

Click to expand...

Theres a mate of mine coming Gibbo but I didnt pay til just after this list.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 24, 2013)

I wasnt looking at going, was just an inquisitive post. Just jealous i aint on it really


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 24, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, Fundy, philthefragger, hooper
wherditgo*, mashleyR7, *LIG, Wildrover
rdiblasi plus 3 guests*



Thursday

*full_throttle, pbrown7582, PaddyC, Elbandito
rickg, captainron, lollfred and guest
bigfoot, swingalot, rob2,  fozzie
wookie and guest, mkdave, myoung19,
sybez, scienceboy, socky, valentino
Hobbit, sev112, Pieman and guest*


Players in *BOLD* have paid in full.


Now fully subscribed. 

I will post the groupings 2 weeks before and any information I think will be needed for the day

Any questions please ask


----------



## Sybez (Feb 25, 2013)

Great work Mr Full Throttle, thanks


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 1, 2013)

All systems GO, monies now paid to Woburn, which means the holiday is now cancelled 

The groupings will be posted around the 10th March. You will have one week to put forward any changes, not that I'll be listening


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 1, 2013)

All paid up finally


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone organising lifts? Does that need its own thread? Im happy to work with anyone out Cambridge way if we can save fuel somehow!

Its all about the environment guys!


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 1, 2013)

Wednesday

*full_throttle and guest arnoldarmchewer, warbur,
charlie, richardc, plus 2 guests
chrisd, Fundy, philthefragger, hooper
wherditgo, mashleyR7, LIG, Wildrover
rdiblasi plus 3 guests*



Thursday

*full_throttle, pbrown7582, PaddyC, Elbandito
rickg, captainron, lollfred and guest
bigfoot, swingalot, rob2,  fozzie
wookie and guest, mkdave, myoung19,
sybez, scienceboy, socky, valentino
Hobbit, sev112, Pieman and guest*


All now paid.



I will post the groupings 2 weeks before and any information I think will be needed for the day

Any questions please ask


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can I be reminded of the Wednesday date again please?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 1, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Can I be reminded of the Wednesday date again please?
		
Click to expand...

27th March.  First tee time 0801, but get there early to have a bacon roll and coffee, I'll be there at 7am, handing out the scorecards and course savers


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 1, 2013)

Loaded the Skycaddie last night - not that I'm giddy with excitement...


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			27th March.  First tee time 0801, but get there early to have a bacon roll and coffee, I'll be there at 7am, handing out the scorecards and course savers
		
Click to expand...

Rob, am i right in saying that its bacon rolls & coffee, 2 rounds, lunch but no meal after round 2?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 1, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Rob, am i right in saying that its bacon rolls & coffee, 2 rounds, lunch but no meal after round 2?
		
Click to expand...


Correct,


----------



## LIG (Mar 2, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Loaded the Skycaddie last night - not that I'm giddy with excitement...
		
Click to expand...

I knew there was something I forgot to do! 

Can load up a few more awayday courses while I'm at it. 

Aside: "Awayday" brings back memories of railway trips to the seaside. Ahh, the simple joys of taking a dip in the sea in your Y-fronts!! 
:whoo:


----------



## socky (Mar 5, 2013)

First ever forum meet for me, so errr what's the crack, is it full handicap stableford comp or just a nice day out on the course playing for fun?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Some for of competition will be arranged. Def not just playing for fun, I'm there to win.....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 6, 2013)

if i remember rigjhtly FT managed to get a discount and strokesaver thrown in on the initial price which will be the prize fund. 
its an enjoyable day out as far as im concerned with a healthy friednly comp thrown in.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 6, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Some for of competition will be arranged. Def not just playing for fun, I'm there to win.....
		
Click to expand...


Don't worry guys .......... If I give him a lift there I will do a runner from one of the motorway services when he takes a comfort break!


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 6, 2013)

Keep calm, further information will be posted along with the draw, next week.


----------



## Lollfred (Mar 6, 2013)

LIG said:



			I knew there was something I forgot to do! 

Can load up a few more awayday courses while I'm at it. 

Aside: "Awayday" brings back memories of railway trips to the seaside. Ahh, the simple joys of taking a dip in the sea in your Y-fronts!! 
:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

always the light blue pants with the white trim wernt they !


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 9, 2013)

not that I'm getting excited but, ARE WE THERE YET DAD ?


----------



## MKDave (Mar 9, 2013)

Fozzie said:



			not that I'm getting excited but, ARE WE THERE YET DAD ?
		
Click to expand...

I also am ever so excited!!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 9, 2013)

MKDave said:



			I also am ever so excited!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too.... DAD... DAD .... DAD.... :rofl:


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 9, 2013)

Calm down boys, it's only a golf day....

:swing:


----------



## rickg (Mar 9, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Calm down boys, it's only a golf day....

:swing:
		
Click to expand...

If Carlsberg did golf days..........


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2013)

MKDave said:



			I also am ever so excited!!!!
		
Click to expand...




pbrown7582 said:



			Me too.... DAD... DAD .... DAD.... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




rickg said:



			If Carlsberg did golf days..........
		
Click to expand...


Thinking of going into work instead............................................... *NOT*


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 10, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Calm down boys, it's only a golf day....

:swing:
		
Click to expand...

I don't get out much!


----------



## Captainron (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm excited too.  Who am I playing with dad?


----------

